# Roaches in/on/around my tank!



## trojanrunner87 (Jun 1, 2008)

I came back from a vacation to find that my automatic feeder had been mysteriously depleted. After investigating the tank, I noticed literally hundreds of cockroaches of all shapes and sizes around my filter, along the tank rim, and along the back. As a biology major, my theory is that the roaches used the food in the feeder and proliferated like crazy. Anyways, I need to get rid of them. However I do not want to put any of my fish in danger with chemicals...I have already used a miniature blow torch to get rid of some of the bigger ones, and had fun. But now I need to make sure the rest disappear and don't come back.

I was thinking seran wrap across the top, and spray insecticide everywhere around the tank. Or use a roach bomb. But...I figured I would ask the forum first before possibly killing all of my fish.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Roaches can be an eyesore or a snack depending on your outlook. But trust me brother they were there before you left. Since you have pets look into boric acid , it has worked for me.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Just make sure you seal the tank well, and you can do whatever you choose to do extermination wise.

I usually pick up some of the plastic drop cloths that you can use for painting - new ones, of course, and seal the entire tank off.


----------



## Silverreng (Jan 4, 2009)

I would have to say call a professional. We had a roach problem in our home and I finally got sick of the sprays and bombs that just did not work so we called in the professionals who offered a contract and came out every week until the problem was gone. It is well worth the time and money to be roach free. They also know the results of their chemicals on pets, including your fish, so they will take the proper precautions to insure everything's safty.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I brought roaches into the house with a used tank and stand that I purchased. I just made sure that there was no food available for them to eat and put some of those roach baits behind the tank and inside the stand where the pets and kids couldn't get into them. It took about 3 weeks for them to be gone and I left the baits back there for about 5 months to make sure they didn't come back. I have not seen a roach in my house for over two years now.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

When I shared a house with some drinkers,roaches always came in with the case of beer.
Try some roach motels and when you kill one,wipe the area with lysol or something that will kill whatever eggs might have splurted out.


----------

